# Are these mason bees?



## jk3campbell

Saw these in a flower bed where I was doing a tree trap out for honey bees. Can anyone id them for me. I'm thinking they are mason bees.


----------



## TomG

Look like a species of bumble bees to me


----------



## jk3campbell

The abdomen had no hair on them and they were about the size of a honey bee. It was hard to get a good pic as they were busily buzzing around.


----------



## burns375

Bumbles.... Mason bees will have small population and typically live above the ground. Like in cracks, holes in walls, lawn furniture, etc


----------



## Westhill

If they look like bumbles but have shiny black rear ends, they might be carpenter bees.


----------



## jk3campbell

They were digging into the dirt but only enough to get their thorax in then moving and making another hole. There were about 10 in the area but seemed to be working independently from one another. Seemed odd.


----------



## aunt betty

Thread bump to make the bb vs hb one go away.


----------



## dbbee

These look just like the dozens that have taken over a Honeylocust tree in my yard. I believe they're Carpenter Bees. The completely black, almost hairless abdomen makes me think they're not bumblebees. I see them on the ground often around the tree, but mostly flying aggressively around this one tree. And they've been present regularly in mid-summer (only) around this same tree for several years and growing in numbers. This year, beginning a few days ago, there are at least 30-40. I haven't seen them near my hives yet, thankfully.


----------



## aunt betty

Carpenters Local 144. 
Not masons, they have gnarly hands.


----------

